
Show HN: StartupBase 2.0 (Redesign) - attacomsian
https://startupbase.io
======
dig247
I would prefer a faster way to scroll through the markets. Reducing card size
or having a light weight search field would improve it a great deal.

Tags on the "recent startups" that associated it with market/category/region
to allow me to scan quicker without having to read the description for each
company would be a huge plus.

I would include region on the top menu bar. Once I land on the region page I
would like a map that broke it down into zones/continents/ clickable grid. It
would help eliminate scroll fatigue.

I would move the email signup and get those "recent start ups" above the fold.
I feel like you are more worried about me signing up vs. actually using the
site.

~~~
attacomsian
Wow.. This is a wonderful review. Thank you so much. I will definitely
implement your suggestions.

------
attacomsian
I am the founder of StartupBase.

A couple of months ago, I launched StartupBase on Hacker News. It was good to
get feedback from the community. Today, I launched a revamped version based on
the community feedback.

What do you think? What do you like? How it can be improved? I'd appreciate
your feedback.

------
fiatjaf
Images are not loading here.

I think you're using imgix for the images and it doesn't work with
[https://](https://).

~~~
attacomsian
Images are lazy loaded. They may appear after page loads. I can see all the
images.

~~~
fiatjaf
[http://i.imgur.com/5WDOtZu.png](http://i.imgur.com/5WDOtZu.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/zmv2GnU.png](http://i.imgur.com/zmv2GnU.png)

~~~
attacomsian
It looks like the problem is with imgix. I will look into it. Thank you for
reporting.

~~~
fiatjaf
It is working already.

